# Anyone try Megan Miller Collection polishes?



## ginagfunk2005 (Jan 24, 2012)

I just love the cute cork top and the bottle, but wondering if anyone has ever tried it? 

http://meganmillercollection.myshopify.com/


----------



## katana (Jan 25, 2012)

I have never heard of these polishes, but the bottles are cute!


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 25, 2012)

Same as Katana. Never heard but that is a darling bottle!


----------



## Ms-Jelena (Jan 26, 2012)

Never heard, but that bottle is oh so cute!!


----------



## CristinaIoana (Jan 26, 2012)

Looks like a bottle of wine  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Pancua (Jan 26, 2012)

I couldnt help myself! I just bought 





1x Framboise



1x Foxy 
WAY TOO CUTE!


----------



## beautybesties (Jan 26, 2012)

nope but I want to!


----------



## Dinitchka (Jan 27, 2012)

I have not bought any. Though one of the MANY flash sites I belong to had her polishes a few weeks ago. I forget how much they were. Anthropologie sells her polish. It was on their website.


----------



## Pancua (Jan 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dinitchka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have not bought any. Though one of the MANY flash sites I belong to had her polishes a few weeks ago. I forget how much they were. Anthropologie sells her polish. It was on their website.



Anthropologie sells them for $14 according to the google search I did last night. I was hoping I could find them a bit cheaper but $12 was the cheapiest I found.


----------



## Dinitchka (Jan 27, 2012)

Very cute bottles, but WHOAAAAAAA pricey. I wonder how they wear? If wear is good, I'd prob pay $12 or $14.

 



> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Anthropologie sells them for $14 according to the google search I did last night. I was hoping I could find them a bit cheaper but $12 was the cheapiest I found.


----------



## DreamWarrior (Jan 27, 2012)

OMG! im such a package junkie and this is too much!! I love it!!

Pancua!  Let me know how they are when you get 'em!!


----------



## DreamWarrior (Jan 27, 2012)

Some Swatches I found online:

(GOOGLE IMAGE)


----------



## Pancua (Jan 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dinitchka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Very cute bottles, but WHOAAAAAAA pricey. I wonder how they wear? If wear is good, I'd prob pay $12 or $14.


I'll do a review as soon as I get them!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sandy Cherry (Jan 28, 2012)

The bottle is cute and the colors are amazing.


----------

